
Hiri email client - b01t
https://www.hiri.com/
======
dpower
Thanks for posting this b01t. I'm co-founder of Hiri. Saw a little traffic
dripping in from HN so thought I'd chime in. A few things you should know
about Hiri: 1) Hiri is a replacement for MS Outlook. It's Exchange/Office 365
and Outlook.com only for now. 2) What's unique? It helps you get better at
email. For example, you shouldn't check your email too often. So we don't do
notifications. Instead we encourage you to wait 30 mins before checking mail.
Loads of features like that. 3) You can drag emails into a fully featured task
list. 4) We've got a fully functional calendar built in. 5) Linux, Mac and
Windows.

Would love to hear what you guys think.

